# Springen/Dirten im Süden von Wü



## Peace|maker (18. Mai 2006)

Also ich hier wohne in Eibelstadt (eh nur für ortskundige) und naja bin jetzt net so der Tourenfreak sonder gehe lieber mit meinem Rad irg hin wo ich nen bischen "Springen" kann, usw !  Soch aber nachtdem ich mal die nähre Umgebung sondiert habe ist mir aufgefallen das da ja eig nix gescheites ist! Und des einzig wirklich geleil was ich sonst noch so kenn ist in Höchberg der Steinbruch zur zeit aber da Eib-Höche 15-20Km(da kein Tacho) sind und ich für mal Nachmittags nen bischen Biken des nen bischen viel finde.

Also kennt jemand was in der nähe von Eib was vll für mich passen könnte? 
Oder hat sogar noch jemand außer mir interresse an sowas?


----------



## flocu (19. Mai 2006)

Schau dich mal dort um (grüne Flächen):







Wird dich sicher net vom Hocker hauen, wenn du den Hexenbruch in Höchberg kennst, aber vielleicht findeste ja was. Insbesondere der südliche Steinbruch ist interessant, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Noch näher an Eibelstadt gibts leider nix (afaik).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (19. Mai 2006)

wow fett. da isn steinbruch. gehöre hier zu peacemaker. fahre ähnlich. komme zwar aus kist habe jetzt aber nich die probs ma nach eibelstadt zu fahren (noch dazu wenn ich durchs steinbachtal fahren kann). wie muss ich mir den steinbruch vorstellen? so wie in höche? oder neuer? hast du nen photo oder sowas?


----------



## Peace|maker (21. Mai 2006)

Jo thx flocu ich werde es mir mal anschaun! Glaube war sogar vor 2 oder 3 Jahren schonmal da hab aber nicht wirklich noch erinnerungen dran *demenz^^*
Wenns gut ist und noch jemand außer Biker_2005 intresse hat kann ich auch vll Bilder machen oder so für die dies Interressiert!


----------



## Moffa (21. Mai 2006)

Hier nochmal der gleiche Post wie im anderen Fred:

Für son bisserl Freireiten (anfangen) bin ich auch zu haben ...

wenn was geht - bitte melden. In H'berg haben mich irgendwelche Viecher gnadenlos verstochen/-bissen/-wasweisich - deswegen werde ich mit Winterhausen mal angucken nächste Woche.

Ich sags nur schon vorher: Ich bin wahrscheinlich doppelt so alt wie ihr - nur dass ihr net erschreckt. Aber dadurch bin ich flexibel zwecks Auto.

Moffa


----------



## Peace|maker (21. Mai 2006)

Joa währe fett müssten uns halt mal irg absprechen oder so! denn währe ja mal was möglich des zusammen anzuschaun! 


Des mit dem Alter ist eig egal^^


----------



## Trailsucker (21. Mai 2006)

scheiß aufs alter. wir ham neulich in höche auch jmd gesehen. als es mich hingehaun hat. kannste dich noch erninnern peace? is doch egal wie alt man is. der war fit und hatte nen arsch in der hose


----------



## Moffa (21. Mai 2006)

Gut,

dann schaun ma mal ob die Woche mal was zamgeht ... ich kann Mo, Di, Mi ab 13 Uhr (da habe ich halt Schluss), Do Vatddertag (... muss mal gucken ob ich "Ausgang" bekomme), Freitag habe ich frei.

der Moffa


----------



## flocu (22. Mai 2006)

Also ich bin da nur mal durchgefahren. Im nördlichen Steinbruch hab ich net wirklich was gefunden, aber ich bin auch größtenteils aufm Weg geblieben. Ich kann mich wenn ich recht drüber nachdenk sogar an Abzweigungen erinnern.
Im südlichen kann ich mich an nen Trail erinnern, wo es rechts krass runter ging und links parallel zum Steinbruch auf so ner Wiese gibts so 3 kleine Kicker in Folge. Mit Bildern oder genaueren Beschreibungen kann ich net dienen. Ist auch beides net so groß, also erwartet net zu viel...


----------



## Peace|maker (22. Mai 2006)

Joa so langsam kommen bei mir auch die erinnerungen wieder das halt net sooo viel da ist, aber vll kann man ja mal was "bassteln" wenn es des gelende hergibt  und denn mal öffter hinfahrn! vorrausgesetzt des wetter wird entlcih wieder besser !!!

also einfach mal anguggen und vor ort entscheiden, notfalls mit spaten säge schaufel usw anrücken


----------



## Moffa (28. Mai 2006)

Ich war jetzt trotz Sauwetter mal da.

Ist ganz lustig dort, aber nur, wenn man direkt in der Nähe wohnt und evtl. etwas "optimiert". Bei Nässe auf den Steinplatten in 4 Meter höhe rumfahren is aber kein Spass ... ansonsten war wegen der Nässe auch net so viel fahrbar (für mich), ich hatte nicht mal Schienbeinschoner dabei. Ist halt sehr flutschig, mich hats zu Fuss schon auf die Nase gelegt.Viel ists aber nicht - ein paar Drops kann ich mir vorstellen, wenn die Landezonen etwas aufgeräumt werden und ein paar Mini-Abfahrten. Allerdings weis ich net, wie gerne dort Biken gesehen ist.

Bilder stelle ich auch noch rein ...

der Moffa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moffa (28. Mai 2006)

Bilder sind ein paar bei mir im Album ...

der Moffa


----------



## Peace|maker (28. Mai 2006)

Erstmal Thx für die Bilder! Und Respeckt das du da bei dem Wetter hingefahrne bist!  Sieht ja eig ganz lustig aus, Scheint nicht umwerfend zu sein aber man wird wohl was machen können, und nen bischen Spass haben! 
Wenn doch entlcih mal des Wetter wieder besser würde *arrrg*! 

Muss ich einfach mal so trotzdem hinfahren wenn wieder gutes Wetter ist!


----------



## Moffa (28. Mai 2006)

Man kann auf jeden Fall was draus machen ... ob man das dann auch tun sollte ist ne andere Sache. Da dort scheinbar auch öfters mal gefeiert wird (Lagerfeuerstellen) wird man nicht unbedingt ne Shore unauffällig da unterbringen können. Und ein Jägersitz ist auch direkt dort ...

Ich hab halt nur ein paar Bilder mim Handy auf die Schnelle gemacht (einige sind halt nix geworden) - da sind schon ein paar lustige Ecken, die durchaus Potential haben. Als feierabendspielplatz für Ortsansässige machts schon Sinn.

Auf das besch***** Wetter habe ich auch keine Lust mehr - aber heute ist wenigst schon mal ab und zu was blaues da oben zu sehen.

der Moffa


----------



## Peace|maker (28. Mai 2006)

Da heute des Wetter ja grade etwas besser war bin ich auch mal hin gefahren! Joa deine Beschreibeungen Treffens perfeckt deshalb will ich da auch keine großen Worte drüber verlieren, bis auf das ich es mir net ganz anschauen konnte weil da irg ne Tote Ziege den Weg versperrt hat ! aber wurscht ich denke aber das man da trotzdem nen weng was machen kann und wüsste nicht wer was gegen nen paar halzbaute da hätte! Solange man die gescheit befesstigt das die net irg penner verheizen dürfte des net so des Prob werden!
Hab auch ein paar Bilder aber daa ich Leider nur so eine Uralt Digi Cam zur verfügung hatte heute und da irg der macro-Modus drin war sind die alle nix geworden!  

Also vll komm ich ja dazu in den Pfingst-Ferien nen bsichen was da zu machen das des auch für nicht Ortsansässige was wird


*Edit* Versuche nächstens mal ne gescheite Cam zu bekommen


----------



## Trailsucker (28. Mai 2006)

nimm einfach mich mit. können wir ja irg wann ma machen. wenn ich dem wetterbericht glaube solls ******* werden.


----------



## cubdod (27. August 2006)

servus,  bin neu/quer oder wiedereinsteiger und wohne auch bei euch in der nähe (estenfeld), ab oktober wieder noch näher (gerbrunn) und wollte fragen, ob sich bei eurer spot-suche seit dem start des threats noch etwas getan hat? wir eiern in der gegend mit dem meinem bus rum und finden ausser höchberg auch nichts sonderlich tolles. wir komme ich denn in den bruch in winterhausen? wäre nett, wenn in noch ein paar infos bekommen könnte. grüße jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psytroll (22. September 2006)

Zers, seid ihr inzwischen zusammen biken? Ich komme aus Ochsenfurt und bin auch die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach n paar geilen sachen hier in der Gegend. Jedoch noch Anfänger is sachen Dirten. Ich kenn mich mich zwischen Ochsenfurt und Eibelstadt auf der südlichen Seite ganz gut aus, doch zum richtig dirten gibts da auch net wirklich  
was. 
Interessant is evtl. der Sommerhäuser Steinbruch oder Lützelsgrund Bruch bei Eibelstadt/Theilheim da sind n paar krasse Drops. Aber erwartet nicht soviel wir sind hier in Unterfranken  

In Ochsenfurt gibts ne Moto Cross Strecke. Und es stöhrt 100% keinen wenn man da biken geht. 
Können uns ja ma treffen.


----------



## cubdod (23. September 2006)

ich kann mich ja ein paar tage vorher melden, wenn es abzusehen ist, dass wir bei dir in der gegend sind! hast du ein auto?


----------

